# Single or joint health Insurance policy?



## BOXtheFOX (4 May 2011)

Is it better to have two separate health insurance policies for two adults rather than a joint policy?  On the joint one, excess is €440 but if they are single policies it is €210. (Quinn). If one person had more doctors visits, procedures etc. than the other they would reach €210 quicker than having to wait to reach €440 on the joint policy.


----------



## pj111 (4 May 2011)

Do you not mean €220 ?

Quinn's outpatient excess for an individual is: €1 / €150/ €220 or €250
and for a family (more than 1):€1 / €250 / €300 / €380 / €440 or €470 - depending on plan chosen.

If you are happy with plan, 2 individual ones may be more beneficial. However, if one person had a lot of outpatient visits and the other had few, they could be better off with the family excess. But then again if they were reaching their excess there is probably a more suitable plan available. Horses for courses

_Patrick_


----------



## NovaFlare77 (4 May 2011)

As PJ says, if you expect that you'll reach or exceed an out-patient excess, then you're probably better looking at a plan that has a low, or no, excess. Some of those plans are just as good value as the ones with excesses, so it's worth your while to have a look. And make sure to check out the corporate equivalents as well.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 May 2011)

I have a Quinn Corporate with no excess but when I was talking to them recently there is an outpatient excess of €440 on our joint policy but no excess on our hospital plan. One of us is likely to have more outpatient bills than the other so I thought that two separate policies might suit the person with more outpatient bills.


----------



## pj111 (8 May 2011)

If you have "Company Health Plus No Excess", the "no excess" refers to no excess for a semi private room in a private hospital or a day case procedure in a high tech or private hospital.

There is an excess for the outpatient visits though. So 11 or 22 visits to the GP would be required before getting any money back. Company Care would possibly be a more suitable policy for you and your partner if you want to remain with Quinn.

_Patrick_


----------

